# NASCAR and Greyhound rehoming



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sent to me from my Ibizan Hound pal:


PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST 



I know this isn't the usual cross post subject, but... Toyota and NASCAR 
currently have a design a car for the Sprint Cup race in May, and the idea 
is that you decorate a car and the winner gets to have that car actually 
driven in the race, as well as lots of other cool stuff. I thought it would 
be a cool idea, and a really good way to get greyhound adoptions some free publicity (the race is televised and NASCAR has as big of a TV audience as many football or baseball or basketball games, plus all the screaming fans at the track) if I designed a car featuring greyhound adoption as the car's theme. So I did. I used pictures of our own greyhounds and greyhounds that we (CCGA) helped place along with catch phrases like Running with the big dogs and Leader of the Pack and of course, Adopt a Greyhound. So that it would potentially help all greyhound adoption groups, I did not mention any specific groups by name, but if it wins and I get an opportunity to appear (or have my husband appear for me) I will be sure to mention the adopt a greyhound website where folks can find adoption groups in their own area. 



Now comes the part that I need your help with. This contest will be won by the vehicle with the most votes, and I figure that if we all go and vote as often as we can, we should win hands down. Below is the link to the website, and you all can go and see the car and if you think it will help greyhounds get homes, please consider voting for it. Also, please tell all your friends and families and all the other greyhound-related lists you are on to vote as well. It would be cool to go and see the race, which is on my husband's birthday, and the winning car is going to be the pace car too, and the winner gets to ride in the car in the pace lap, so I will let my husband do that if we win (they couldn't get me IN the car - I'm too fat). There are other prizes associated that will also probably be donated to an auction for greyhound rescue. Anyway, it's far more important to me that greyhounds benefit from the win than anything else, and the exposure of a car like this should do that. 



So here's the link, and I hope you all like it! 



http://www.sponsafier.com/share/46094 



if the link doesn't show up, you can also access it from my facebook page. 

(Kay Compton) 

Kay


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

done.... until tomorrow's vote
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I voted!

Looks like there's a lot car designs entered. I wanted to see how the greyhound car was doing vote-wise compared to others, but there's something like 3400 entries!! Most seemed to have 1-2 votes.....at least on the first 9 pages I looked at. 

I'll cross post this on some other forums too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Greyhound car has 3,212 votes right now. That's actually a very cool car. I voted.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Voted today. It's in my favorites to vote each day. Great cause.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted. It is a great car. Also posted it on my facebook page


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted - great design for a great cause.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I voted too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted and will continue to vote.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

bringing this back to the top


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

3,754 votes this morning!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I voted. Then I clicked Randomizer, and it showed the Hugs N Kittens car, and it has 35,867 votes! People must just be voting on it because it'd be silly to have in a NASCAR race--it's got butterflies and kittens and ponies on it (and a GR puppy!). We'll have to step up the effort for the greyhound car!

Here's the Hugs N Kittens car:
http://www.sponsafier.com/#/gallery/view/399


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I voted for the greyhound car.


----------

